# Food Supplement



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Our guy is now 19 weeks and we would like to supplement his dry food to make it more interesting for him. Right now once a week we give him an raw egg. We were told raw carrots and cooked rice are good and also plain yougurt. I'm thinking about a cup of one of these with one of his feeding a day. What do you all think or what have you used?


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Raw egg is great. Cook or pulp the carrots as he will not be able to digest them otherwise. Cooked rice, it depends on your goals. I avoid any grains, but it's an O.K. filler especially if he needs to gain weight. Plain yogurt with active cultures is wonderful, although a cup is a bit much.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Other stuff you might consider adding to his kibble: 

raw (or cooked) ground beef or ground turkey, chicken meat 
canned fish--mackerel or sardines are great
frozen greenbeans, blueberries, squash--anything except corn and onions. 
cooked sweet potato

or if you're really adventurous--
any kind of raw meaty bone--turkey neck, chicken wing, pork neck, etc. but only raw. no cooked bones ever. 

You can also supplement his kibble with a good quality canned dog food. Buy a can of it and mix a few spoonfulls with the kibble--or mix the canned with some water to make a gravy. 

If your goal is just to make the meal interesting, then none of these things has to be much--it's just a treat. A cup of anything is considerable, so you'll have to be conscious of the nutrion in that cup of stuff. 

If your goal is to actually replace part of his kibble meal with other foods, then do some reading here and elsewhere on home-prepared diets for dogs and get an understanding of what makes a good dog diet, either in raw or cooked form. 

I'm not so much on the rice---it's good if he's sick, but as a regular diet staple, I don't think it's adding too much except starchy calories.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Nupro









Cherri


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Rizzodm,

What exactly are you feeding your pup now? 

I have used many different supplements over the years on my dogs. I think you don't always see much difference if your dog is in good conditon to start with. Over the life of the dog YES I think it makes a huge difference. If you are feeding a high quality food like INNOVA, CANIDAE, Nutro Ultra, and others you may just need a digestive enzyme to help your pup better absorb the nutrients in the food. Products like Prozyme or Total-Zymes are excellent for that. PROZYME - http://www.prozymeproducts.com/
TOTAL-ZMYES - http://www.petenzymes.com/ 
I have used Prozyme on all my dog since 1983. Wouldn't feed a dog today with out it. 

Today I am also using Animal Naturals Show Stopper - Best I have ever used so far. WOW what a coat. 
http://www.an-nat.com/endurancebooster_showstop.html
I purchase from K-9 Power Products for a better price. http://www.k9power.com/

Here is a list of other supplement products I have used over the years. 

Dr. Krugers Ultimate Supplemet - http://www.drkruger.com

Vibrant Pets - http://www.vibrantpets.net/

Nupro, used it for several years but I do think you have to use a lot with each meal. http://www.nuprosupplements.com

Springtime Inc. - http://www.springtimeinc.com/

The Missing Link - http://www.designinghealth.com/

Kelp Products of Florida - Vegetarian Blend w Garlic
http://www.kelpproductsofflorida.com/

IN Diet Supplement - http://www.alc-inovators.com./

Protec Pet Health - Body Guard - Great product for flea allergy. 
http://www.protec-pet-health.com/

This should give you plenty to research. Enjoy!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

We've had incredible results with Nupro. Our dogs chronic ear infections and corneal ulcers have disappeared. We'd been fighting with Jess' ear infections ever since adopting her. We were told Rocky would always have a corneal ulcer since antibiotics did not help them heal. A combo of Nupro and super premium food cleared these conditions up. We are thrilled with Nupro. I just can't get over it. And Rocky has gone from being an anorexic when we got him (70lbs) to filling out at 95 (he should be that weight - he's just a huge guy).


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Strongheart,

Great news. What food were you feeding when his ears were at their worst with out the Nupro? 

What super premium food did you change to?


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

would you say this (k-9 show stopper) is better than giving Alaskan Salmon Oil?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I swear by Canine Complete everyone I know who uses it is very happy with it. Canine Complete is a all in one supplement just sprinkel it on his food.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have never used Salmon Oil but the Show Stopper has many oils and much more. 

Their slogan is... “Coats So Bright, You Gotta Wear Shades” 

Check out their site for a list of ingredients. 

http://www.an-nat.com/endurancebooster_showstop.html


----------

